# OK to have highlights during 2ww?



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello I can find a lots of different opinions on this online, but nothing mentioned in my zizita west book or online through jer or Robert Winston,  so I'm thinking that as the dye doesn't come into contact with your skin it's ok to have highlighted. Does anyone know anything? Thanks emma


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

I wouldn't personally as would you regret it and blame that if a negative? Saying that highlights are safer than hair dye as it doesn't touch the skin, but I would personally avoid it as you're still in the room with chemicals. I was originally having mine dyed but when it fell in 2ww, I cancelled it. Definitely ask your hairdresser x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks Mrs RL, I didn't really want to tell her. I cant see anything online evidence wise to say that you shouldn't. My roots are bad, should have thought of that before transfer. If it can definitely affect things then I will cancelet.


----------



## lillieb87 (Apr 1, 2015)

hi hle

my mum is a hairdresser an said that she hadnt heard you shouldnt have it done in pregnancy (she is old school hair dresser though most of her clients are old "ish") my sister is a hairdresser too (qualified 2 yrs ago) an said that she had been told pregnant people shouldn't in first 12 weeks.... apparently its more because we become extra sensitive to chemicals when pregnant so could hav a bad reaction (which i suppose thinking about it could upset things inside) also pur hair changes so the colour might not take as it should!!  hope this helps a little...i can only pass on what was told....i personally avoided my colour until i was 20 weeks when i had to have it done as i was bridesmaid for my sister at her wedding an it looked a mess....that waa august....am actually havin it done 2nite for the first time since  

sending baby dust your way xx


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

My hairdresser went through ivf herself and is really against it. I think it's how you feel personally that matters. I'm sure lots of people have it done and it doesn't cause harm. x


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks lillieb and Mrs RL, think I will cancel. Thanks for your help x


----------



## Roxbury1 (Nov 22, 2013)

My hairdresser told me highlights were OK as the chemicals don't touch your scalp, it's all over colours where there's a risk of reaction apparently. That said, I just had roots for the first trimester and got my highlights really sparingly after that just from personal caution!! Xx


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

I read "It starts with the egg" a couple of years ago and haven't dyed my hair since! Been dying it since around the age of 16 (always hi and low lights). Avoid as many chemicals as is possible is my personal view x


----------

